# Otherworldly plants? Alien looking.



## BethInAK

So my purple project has grown into something weird - I'm worki ng on an alien civilization of geckos aka Geckonia. ...Yes, I know, I am a total geek. I am working on building structures out of various kinds of foam, pvc pipe and flexible tubing - the idea is that the structures should be designed by and for the aliens (geckos) so they will be function first. I will be including lots of planting spots in the design because I think the aliens would like plants.

But I'd like plants that look alien or strange. I actually think Broms looks pretty alien, lol and I'll probably try and find a really strange looking one (one of the black striped ones? or spiky ones?) . Sally/andy's tillisandia tree is pretty weird too, I like it. 

What other "weird" looking plants would you think would make the viv look less earthly? 

Also other suggestions for construction welcome. Sky's the limit!!

I know this is not some of your cup of tea, forgive me for taking your fabulous teaching and using it for something none of you probably approve of.


----------



## eos

Some begonias look kinda weird and alieny. There's always carnivorous plants, but I lack experience in that field so I'll let the experts chime in on what CPs are viv-friendly.


----------



## BethInAK

I have several carnivorous plants in a kritter keeper! I love them...but afraid they will eat baby geckos! Or digest is probably a better word .


----------



## BethInAK

I do not know much about begonias! I will check them out!


----------



## oddlot

There is a pretty cool begonia called ''red planet''.The name fits your build anyway What kind of geckos are you building for?

Lou


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Hydnophytum, Myrmecodia, Dorstenia, Ceropegia, lots of Rhipsalis, Lycopodium, Drosera...


----------



## BethInAK

oddlot said:


> There is a pretty cool begonia called ''red planet''.The name fits your build anyway What kind of geckos are you building for?
> 
> Lou



I'm planning for it to be the mourning gecko juvie grow out tank (you have to take the babies out or else the mommies eat them) - its only 12x12x18. 

Red planet sounds great!! off to google.


----------



## BethInAK

I figured as I googled, i'd post pictures of these plants - it might interest others and it will give me one place to decide what to order. 

Thank you everyone!

Red planet begonia ! What amazing colors.









Hydnophytum - oh my - the mourning geckos would love that cave-plant! So grotesque and cool!!









Myrmecodia - LOL, I wonder what I can stick this pincushion to









And this one is SOOO Alien!! I love it.!!
Dorstenia









one of several types of Ceropegia i googled. The one that looks least phallic.









this one actually looks like an alien creature itself: Rhipsalis









ooh drosera is sundew. They are so beautiful. Will they eat baby geckos? will they need cooling?


----------



## 31drew31

The drosera you have pictured is a pygmy drosera which isn't something I would keep in a terrarium. Drosera also like full sun so your regular vivs aren't usually bright enough. I keep mine about 6-7" away from 3 T5HO bulbs. That said, the Queensland sisters sundews like less light. Adelae is the eaisest of the three and the most common. 

Here is a good guide on different species of drosera:

The Sundew Grow Guides

Another cool looking plant is Cephalotus. Little tricker to grow than sundews, but definitely not impossible. 

http://www.sarracenia.com/faq/faq5120.html

http://www.foxoles.dsl.pipex.com/


----------



## WONTON SALLY

ooh drosera is sundew. They are so beautiful. Will they eat baby geckos? will they need cooling?


do you have this just laying on the substrate if you have one of these in your viv? what are their lumen requirements?


----------



## tclipse

neoregelia mooreana, orthophytum saxicola, begonia chlorosticta, begonia 'merry christmas,' and many orchids. 


also begonia pavonina, but good luck finding one... (if anyone has a cutting please PM me )


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Oh oh, and the Begonia dregei complex


----------



## 31drew31

WONTON SALLY said:


> ooh drosera is sundew. They are so beautiful. Will they eat baby geckos? will they need cooling?
> 
> 
> do you have this just laying on the substrate if you have one of these in your viv? what are their lumen requirements?


Baby geckos would easily be able to get away. 

Read the link I provided in my last posts.


----------



## BethInAK

neo mooreana- I rather like this one. If he were not green, he'd be even cooler.









orthophytum saxicola - the colors on this are very appealing.










the begonia chlorosticta - i love the brown form!










and the beg. merry christmas which i want for my house - its glorious!


----------



## WONTON SALLY

31drew31 said:


> Baby geckos would easily be able to get away.
> 
> Read the link I provided in my last posts.


 
any place or places you suggest to buy a few from?


----------



## eos

Some tillandisas are alieny looking too... especially the squigly bulbosas.. 

Air Plants (Tillandsias)

I think when grouped together, the end result will look rather out of this world.


----------



## BethInAK

i think tillisandia is totally alien looking!! I have two from my plant package and I am looking for more.

I've also discovered that Mourning Geckos LOVE broms-one of our new girls has taken up residence in between the leaves of a neo and decided that is her house. So I'm going to include some weird looking neos.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

BethInAK said:


> i think tillisandia is totally alien looking!! I have two from my plant package and I am looking for more.
> 
> I've also discovered that Mourning Geckos LOVE broms-one of our new girls has taken up residence in between the leaves of a neo and decided that is her house. So I'm going to include some weird looking neos.


 
pics would stop me from wondering how this gecko is using a NEO for her new pad?


----------



## BethInAK

WONTON SALLY said:


> pics would stop me from wondering how this gecko is using a NEO for her new pad?


I will try, Sally/Andy, but my camera doesn't do macro well. Its time for a new one. They are juvies and very small so the gecko snuggles down between the leaves and peeks her head out. ADORABLE!


----------



## WONTON SALLY

BethInAK said:


> I will try, Sally/Andy, but my camera doesn't do macro well. Its time for a new one. They are juvies and very small so the gecko snuggles down between the leaves and peeks her head out. ADORABLE!


 
sounds pretty cool, have any neo's in your PDF tanks? if so do you have a sexed pair to use the neo's for an egg laying site?


----------



## Frogtofall

Dischidia vidalii is weird and should do well in a viv if started as cuttings...


----------



## jackxc925

Obligatory ET Fern mention...


----------



## james67

Lecanopteris ferns.

http://lecanopteris.blogspot.com/









photo from:
Rareferns


james


----------



## BethInAK

WONTON SALLY said:


> sounds pretty cool, have any neo's in your PDF tanks? if so do you have a sexed pair to use the neo's for an egg laying site?



I have no frogs. SHOCKING I KNOW. I came here because the gecko people told me if I wanted to learn to make a viv, that this is the place to be. They were correct.

However, because of circumstance, I will have 2 12x12x18 and 1 18x18x24 tanks that have no plans....so I am thinking I will do a PDF viv, and populate it in the spring. I did promise my husband that there would be no more reptiles until we get back from a large trip in jan-feb...but then...frogs aren't reptiles. hehe. Since he said I could buy the gecko-curio-cabinet, I will attempt to be reasonably obedient to what I promised.


----------



## BethInAK

Frogtofall said:


> Dischidia vidalii is weird and should do well in a viv if started as cuttings...


wow, thats weird. What exactly IS IT?! are those leaves? I'm off to google it.
ok those are weird and interesting. I hope i can find a cutting:


Three species develop bullate leaves which are hollow root-filled structures. These are Dischidia complex Griff, Dischidia major (Vahl) Merr. and Dischidia vidalii Becc. Both produce normal leaves in addition to the bullate leaves. These bullate leaves are formed when the outer margins of a leaf stop growing while the center of the leaf continues to grow. As time progresses the leaf margins curl under to close the gap which creates a small hole.

A number of species develop imbricate leaves which hold tightly to the growing surface. The underside of the leaf has a space which is filled with roots that the ants take advantage of. Examples of these speces are Dischidia astephana Scort. ex King & Gamble, Dichidia imbricata (BL)Steud. and Dischidia platyphylla Schlecther, but there are many more. Plants with this type of growth habit are sometimes called Shingle Plants, which are given this name because the leaves tend to overlap as the grow up or down the surface and give the appearance of shingles on a roof.


----------



## BethInAK

james67 said:


> Lecanopteris ferns.
> 
> Lecanopteris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo from:
> Rareferns
> 
> 
> james


i love this. I was looking at other pictures of it and they look like they have gross green viscous liquid bottoms. do people actually sell these?


----------



## WONTON SALLY

looks to be that most of these ALIEN PLANTS are green,,anybody have some with crazy or vibrant colors.


----------



## penfold

My first post. I'm not really into frogs, but I do love many of the plants you guys grow. Here are a couple of my weirdos.

Lecanopteris luzonensis. Reminds me of caterpillars.









Hydnophytum formicarum 'Horne Form'









And my Dischidia vidallii, which has already been mentioned, but what the heck.









Beth, I could send you some seed pods, but I'm not sure if it's too cold now?









-Chris


----------



## Brotherly Monkey

james67 said:


> Lecanopteris ferns.
> 
> Lecanopteris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo from:
> Rareferns
> 
> 
> james


in my experience these get large quick. In fact, ended up getting rid of mine due to the space it was taking up on a lighted shelf. So I wouldn't recommend it for most vivs


----------



## Brotherly Monkey

BethInAK said:


> i love this. I was looking at other pictures of it and they look like they have gross green viscous liquid bottoms. do people actually sell these?


what do you mean?


----------



## motydesign

i really love this thread, i knew nothing about these plants until now.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

Lecanopteris luzonensis

yeah that really looks like some alien growth-with the blue color and spikes or nubs on the bottom.


----------



## BethInAK

Sonny/Sally:
I am considering some of these from glasshouseworks for color other than green:

ALTHERNANTHERA FICOIDEA RED BITSY









BREYNIA DISTICHA NANA 









CRYPTANTHUS BIVITATTUS RUBY 









HAEMARIA DISCOLOR DAWSONIANA









HEMIGRAPHIS REPANDA









A PUBESCENS LIEBMANNII SILVER









PSEUDERANTHEMUM VAUDEVILLE


----------



## BethInAK

i must have a crypt black mystic


----------



## WONTON SALLY

nice selection, let us know what you decide.


----------



## BethInAK

and neos come in tons of cool colors and since one of our girls has taken up residence in a neo, we will get some for the alien tank:

neo mini skirt:









neo marmorata









neo nick espinonsea









neo ruby


----------



## BethInAK

crypt ice age


----------



## tclipse

This one isn't exactly alien, but definitely unique

Aglaonema pictum "tricolor"


----------



## WONTON SALLY

tclipse said:


> This one isn't exactly alien, but definitely unique
> 
> Aglaonema pictum "tricolor"


i could have used that out in the field when i was in the ARMY, that is a freakin sweet plant. how hard is that to come by.


----------



## james67

tclipse said:


> This one isn't exactly alien, but definitely unique
> 
> Aglaonema pictum "tricolor"


ohhhhhh i want!!!

james


----------



## tclipse

WONTON SALLY said:


> i could have used that out in the field when i was in the ARMY, that is a freakin sweet plant. how hard is that to come by.


Pretty hard, and when you do it's expensive. Apparently it's a pretty slow grower.



james67 said:


> ohhhhhh i want!!!


You and me both.


----------



## james67

found it! $17.50 isnt cheap though.

james


----------



## tclipse

james67 said:


> found it! $17.50 isnt cheap though.
> 
> james


Glasshouseworks? That's not pictum, it's a different "tricolor" aglaonema that doesn't look as good. They used to have pictum listed at $45 last year.


----------



## james67

wowza i figured it was just another (perhaps not as recent) name. guess i should have done some more HW. $45 is pretty darn steep but admittedly i've spent that on several occasions for a plant i just thought was too good to pass up.

james


----------



## WONTON SALLY

james67 said:


> wowza i figured it was just another (perhaps not as recent) name. guess i should have done some more HW. $45 is pretty darn steep but admittedly i've spent that on several occasions for a plant i just thought was too good to pass up.
> 
> james


 
figures anything that looks awesome like that has to be pricey.


----------



## candm519

Have you considered a split-tip fern like this?









PM me if you'd like some spores or maybe a small one if I have any.


----------



## MeiKVR6

I'm surprised I haven't seen it posted yet... ET Fern. I like 'em. Plus they aren't exorbitantly expensive.


----------



## jackxc925

MeiKVR6 said:


> I'm surprised I haven't seen it posted yet... ET Fern. I like 'em. Plus they aren't exorbitantly expensive.


----------

